# This morning from AHIMA re: ICD-10 Compliance Date



## Pam Brooks (Feb 16, 2012)

This morning from AHIMA: (however, I wouldn't put your ICD-10 plans on hold ---that would be very risky!) 



*HHS Announces Intent to Delay ICD-10 Compliance Date*
Late Wednesday, Health and Human Services (HHS) Secretary Kathleen G. Sebelius announced that HHS will initiate the rulemaking process to postpone the compliance deadline for implementation of ICD-10-CM/PCS. The statement did not contain any indication of a new deadline or even when the rulemaking process would begin.
HHS's statement follows yesterday's remarks by CMS acting administrator Marilyn Tavenner that CMS would “reexamine the pace” of the ICD-10 implementation.
AHIMA staff is now considering a response to this news, which complicates not only the ICD-10-CM and PCS implementation, but also a number of other HHS programs associated with meaningful use, Medicare, and efforts to adopt electronic health records and health information exchange, as well as quality measurement, public health and patient safety, and research improvement.
AHIMA will release a statement shortly, which will be posted on ahima.org. Look for further updates in upcoming issues of _E-Alert_ and the _Journal of AHIMA_ Website.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 16, 2012)

Exactly my thoughts, Pam.

I believe they may come up with a grace period, but having attending the Coordinatior and Mainentance Meetings at CMS for the past several years, I will be shocked it they actually delay it.  They have consistently stated the date is firm!!  A grace period would allow those entities that are behind some catch up time.


----------



## joearmc (Feb 16, 2012)

*Don't Delay!*

Delaying would potentially increase the cost of implementation.  Another push would only indicate CMS is not firm on implementation and potentially damage the progress made with physicians at bringing awareness, transitional plans and budgeting.


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 16, 2012)

Agreed.  Despite all the complaints about cost--most of which are probably valid--delays and continued "fence riding" sends the wrong message and escalates costs.  I cannot fathom the administrative nightmare that is going to emerge during the "disgrace" period!  I felt so confident the transition would not be too hard on facilities and practices, once we got up and running and lived through the growing pains.  Now I have lost some of that confidence and believe this whole situation with I-10 is deteriorating.


----------

